# Best Maternity Underwear



## RandalBeyal (7 mo ago)

thanks! I was just looking for some maturnity clothes, as well as underwear


----------



## LonArcvarden (7 mo ago)

To tell the truce, this underwear really looks comfortable and staff, but don’t you think that it is not… pretty at all? I’m on my sixth month and can surely tell you that I never changed my lingerie to something less cute and sexy just because it is comfortable. I just order bigger sizes now at blackalice.co.uk. Lingerie is just crucial for my husband and I think that sex shouldn’t die in a couple because of pregnancy. Furthermore, when I’ll be having a newborn, our sex life will pause for a period when I need recovery and the first baby’s months. So we don’t want to lose it now!


----------



## frida_8351 (7 mo ago)

Checkout the sustainable maternity brand Boob Design Boob Design | Sustainable Maternity Clothes | Produced with care 🌳


----------



## henrythomas0266 (7 mo ago)

thanks! I was just looking for custom underwear manufacturer forstarting my own brand


----------



## hdhhdjhdhg (3 mo ago)

Maternity underwear has several roles. Number one: They need to be comfortable. There is nothing worse than wearing underwear that shifts or bunches up. Secondly, they should be form-fitting so that they look seamless under your clothing.


----------



## SaraHitcher (Jul 17, 2020)

Maternity underwear is the best thing manufacturers could come up with. Even when I was only a few weeks pregnant, I couldn't wear regular bras with underwire bones anymore. I tried sports bras, but all the models looked just awful on my body. Luckily, I found maternity bikinis that fit my tummy perfectly. After pregnancy, I had breast lift surgery, as my breasts had changed their shape. Now that I have beautiful breasts, I can wear anything I want again; I can order beautiful kaia gerber mesh underwear or any Victoria's Secret set. It makes me feel much more confident. Sexy underwear is a must-have for every girl.


----------

